# Help!!! What Type of fish eats green long hair algae!!!



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I just recently set up a tank for my uncle and everything seemed fine until he called a few days ago. I dropped by to find over feeding and one of the aquaclear filters had stopped working. It's a 40 gallon with 2 aquaclear 30's. Was set up around 1 month ago. I cleaned the tank up, tried to rip out as much long hair algae as I could but it's still stuck to the rocks and plants. Any suggestions on what type of fish eats this stuff? Thanks in advance. 

Laura


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

laurahmm said:


> I just recently set up a tank for my uncle and everything seemed fine until he called a few days ago. I dropped by to find over feeding and one of the aquaclear filters had stopped working. It's a 40 gallon with 2 aquaclear 30's. Was set up around 1 month ago. I cleaned the tank up, tried to rip out as much long hair algae as I could but it's still stuck to the rocks and plants. Any suggestions on what type of fish eats this stuff? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Laura


You can get some Amano shrimp or just spot treat with flourish excel but you should try to find the root of the problem instead of putting a bandaid on it, I can't see why the filter would have anything to do with the algae mess, I think the lights may be too strong/on too long


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been battling green thread algae for months. Tough problem! Cut the light a lot, maybe even black out the tank a few days if you think your plants will take it. Be aggressive! Also do lots and lots of manual removal.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I had that issue in my tank, 4 amanos and a juvie true Siamese Algae Eater did the trick


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Do you know where I can buy true SAE's?*

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll black out the tank. I bought 15 amano's but the tank has large angelfish in it. Maybe I"ll try to add more and hope they survive. Anyone know where I can buy true SAE? Thank you.

Laura


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

American flag fish are the ultimate for eating that stuff.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I got both my amanos and true SAE at Aqua Inspiration
http://www.aquainspiration.com/
Although their website currently says that have no SAEs but they have Amato (aka Yamato) shrimp


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> I just recently set up a tank for my uncle and everything seemed fine until he called a few days ago. I dropped by to find over feeding and one of the aquaclear filters had stopped working. It's a 40 gallon with 2 aquaclear 30's. Was set up around 1 month ago. I cleaned the tank up, tried to rip out as much long hair algae as I could but it's still stuck to the rocks and plants. Any suggestions on what type of fish eats this stuff? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Laura


Cut the light hours in half. Dim it also with white paper between the top glass and light fixture.
Cut the feeding in half and do wc 25% every week. In max 4 weeks it will disappear.

Another thing you might have to consider is live stock. Don't over stock and put as many plants as you want. 
IMO if you buy algae eaters, they will not eliminate the cause and eventually will die from high concentration on NO3.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

laurahmm said:


> I just recently set up a tank for my uncle and everything seemed fine until he called a few days ago. I dropped by to find over feeding and one of the aquaclear filters had stopped working. It's a 40 gallon with 2 aquaclear 30's. Was set up around 1 month ago. I cleaned the tank up, tried to rip out as much long hair algae as I could but it's still stuck to the rocks and plants. Any suggestions on what type of fish eats this stuff? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Laura


My Kole tang is doing well with the algae on the back wall of my tank. I was beginning to lose hope but he's cleaning the tank up nicely. You would just have to rehome him as he grows...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Norman said:


> My Kole tang is doing well with the algae on the back wall of my tank. I was beginning to lose hope but he's cleaning the tank up nicely. You would just have to rehome him as he grows...


I believe this is freshwater.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

darkangel66n said:


> I believe this is freshwater.


Ooops. Sorry. I almost replied yesterday and then realized it was freshwater. Guess I got a little excited when I saw him finally eating the algae. 

Carry on!


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> American flag fish are the ultimate for eating that stuff.


Aren't they cold-water fish? Max 70-72F?


----------

